# 1967 stingray midget



## Salt Flat Cycles (May 19, 2022)

I picked up this November of 1967 schwinn stingray midget today. 



It’s a little rough, but I think mostly complete. It’s missing the seat and sissy bar, and I’m not sure on the stem and handlebars. I think the wheels are original. Looks like the rear is an s2, but there’s no knurling on it. The front says schwinn approved, but I can’t make out the tire size. I’ve read that some of the early midgets have s2 front wheels too. Could be an s7? I think the paint will come back a bit with some wax (looks decent when it’s wet) I really hate this red reflective tape, seems like I’m always trying to get it off of old bikes.


----------



## nick tures (May 19, 2022)

nice looks like it will clean up !


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 20, 2022)

Looks like a Deluxe model with the fenders! More than likely has factory hook bead rims front and rear. The early model Midgets were unique and sold with some odd parts. These wheels will fit the S-2 Schwinn Stingray rear Gripper Slick as well as the 16” x 1.75 Schwinn Spitfire front tire. The 16” Schwinn Superior on the S-7 came later in ‘68. Bars and stem are right. Seat is the small banana with rubber cover.


----------



## stingrayjoe (May 20, 2022)

I found this image on the www. This is a good representation of what the bike should look like. White wall tires were also available for the Deluxe models.


----------



## Salt Flat Cycles (May 20, 2022)

Thanks for all the info @stingrayjoe it really helps a ton.
So it sounds like regular 16" tires will work until I can find a cool vintage set.


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2022)

I'd check the date on the crank and the fork to see if it was a 1968 build. The specs on the 68 indicates tubular rims with balloon rear tire and middleweight front.


----------

